# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Facebook is Rating Users Based On Their 'Trustworthiness'

## DamianTV

https://tech.slashdot.org/story/18/0...rustworthiness




> Facebook has begun to assign its users a reputation score, predicting their trustworthiness on a scale from zero to 1. From a report:
> 
> Facebook hasn't been shy about rating the trustworthiness of news outlets, but it's now applying that thinking to users as well. The company's Tessa Lyons has revealed to the Washington Post that it's starting to assign users reputation scores on a zero-to-one scale. The system is meant to help Facebook's fight against fake news by flagging people who routinely make false claims against news outlets, whether it's due to an ideological disagreement or a personal grudge. This isn't the only way Facebook gauges credibility, according to Lyons -- it's just one of thousands of behavior markers Facebook is using. The problem: much of how this works is a mystery. Facebook wouldn't say exactly how it calculates scores, who gets these scores and how other factors contributed to a person's trustworthiness.


Chinese style control.  What happens when you cant get a job or a loan if your FB Rating is too low?

----------


## timosman

> Chinese style control.  What happens when you cant get a job or a loan if your FB Rating is too low?

----------


## jkr

well, congress asked them to regulate the internet!

he said "sure we can do that, (we are all ready to go)" 

then infowarz, mcdaniels, gavin etc. where will it end?
it WONT

Pfu ck u mark!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

China is the model. Crony corporatist, socialist Big Brother government with total control over thought.

----------


## DamianTV

> 


They are Normalizing the idea of Citizen Score Obedience!  They dont give a $#@! about people, only if companies make more money by $#@!ing people over.

---




> China is the model. Crony corporatist, socialist Big Brother government with total control over thought.


Total Technocracy is the goal which makes Democracy obsolete!

----------


## RonZeplin

99% of politicians and MSM will receive a failing grade...  Oh nooooes

----------


## Swordsmyth

Delete MugBook!

----------


## Swordsmyth

> 99% of politicians and MSM will receive a failing grade...  Oh nooooes


Actually they will all be given perfect ratings.

----------


## timosman

> Actually they will all be given perfect ratings.


This brings an interesting question. Can this system be gamed?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> This brings an interesting question. Can this system be gamed?


Can a fish swim?

----------


## Anti Federalist

Seriously...why?

Why does anybody use this?

----------


## timosman

> Seriously...why?
> 
> Why does anybody use this?


Nobody wants to miss on opportunities life has to offer.

----------


## DamianTV

> Can a fish swim?


Of course fish can swim.  But as Einstein said, if you judge a fish on its ability to climb a tree, the fish will believe it should be able to climb trees.  FBs scores are determined by rating the fish's ability to climb trees.

----------

